# 15yr old AQHA mare



## Niiya (Nov 19, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice enough mare. She shows some old type solid foundation breeding. I like her overall as dshe is well balanced, all the parts "fit". Her hip and shoulder could both be a LITTLE bit more angled. If her croup was a little longer,with the top of her pelvis set more forward I would not fault her anywhere.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

She looks reasonably well-balanced - overall I really like her. She has a big muscular hip, straight legs (at least from the side), her neck is set on well, short powerful back. I don't see a lot hugely wrong with her, but someone can correct me on that.

I agree with Patty in that her hip and shoulder should be a little more angled - decent, but you can always have better. 

Yes, she is a little fat and could definitely use some conditioning, but I think a lot of that is just her natural build. I love horses with muscle, but I like some height and leg to go with it. Not a fan of the short stout ones because their movement can sometimes be restricted with all that muscle mass. Honestly, if her head and neck (and shoulder) were prettier, she could do decently well in a stock type halter class.

I love the last picture - she looks the most balanced in that one.


----------



## mncp8r (Oct 29, 2014)

I think you got it just right when you said she needs to lose a few pounds. It's very difficult to judge what she'll be good at when she has weight in places that she won't have with some conditioning. Even a horse trained for a specific discipline won't be as good at it when they're not fit. She appears to have good bone and feet so once you feel her fitting up her natural skills will be easier to feel. Meanwhile I'd recommend getting to know her mind. Good luck.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's very long.

She'll be gorgeous once you're done with her.


----------



## Niiya (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you guys so much! I do wish she had a longer neck but that's just me. She does have a good "mind" and I'm quite fond of her. I wish she had been trained a little differently but that has nothing to do with her as a whole. The guy that started her was in his 70's and said he didn't want to get in a fight with his horse (which I agree with to an extent). Unfortunately since she's too smart for her own good she "starts things/throws a fit" when she doesn't want to do something, expecting a release from pressure. Then when the release doesn't happen she gets scared and we REALLY throw a fit! Friday was the first day she greeted me with a smile so to speak and I'm very excited to start some dressage with her. I think she will like it


----------



## silverxslinky (Jul 23, 2013)

Really good looking mare with nice overall balance. That said she has really light bone, especially in front for her size and is back at the knee and tied in at the knee to boot. She looks to me like she might be a decent candidate for dressage work as her angles are pretty good (I don't see her as being straight behind unlike a previous commenter). However I know these well muscled stock horse types can be a bit tight, I see getting her loosened up as being your biggest challenge. I would be careful jumping her, if you choose to do so. If she were mine I would keep her in polos or boots when I jumped, keep it lowish and only jump occasionally.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

The word that comes to my mind when I look at her is "durable". She is built like a brick **** house but is balanced so it isn't negatively offset. I agree she needs some conditioning. Nice girl.


----------



## Niiya (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you guys so much for your comments! I just wish I had her somewhere else I could work with her better. Hard to shed the pounds and work in this weather. I agree that loosening will be our biggest problem. She is very stiff, heavy, and doesn't know how to carry herself right now. She drops her front end every chance she gets but she's coming around slowly!


----------

